# Buying a winger



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

Folks,
I've been doing a little work on the side to a earn few extra $$ and the boss lady says I can spend it on dog stuff if I want -  

A little background info:
I have 2 BB derby doubles with Pro electronics and really like them. I have a TT Pro 200 e-collar. I have a couple of decent training fields within a 50 yard walk of the back door but there are houses all around them and the neighbors don't take too kindly to gunshots in their backyards at 6:00 AM :roll: 

So, I was thinking I might could use a winger that throws "silent" marks. After searching through the archives, it seems that most folks prefer the ZingerWinger or the Gunners Up wingers.

Since the price is nearly the same for either with remote releases, I was wondering if there was an advantage to one or the other given the need for "silent" launching, the possible use of the winger in tandem with the BB's and the TT collar transmitter.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Buying launchers*

You might find the new products from retriever Specialists, Inc. vERY interesting. Go to www.retrieverspecialists.com and you can learn about them A compact and very safe low profile launcher.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Buying launchers*



Slinger Guru said:


> You might find the new products from retriever Specialists, Inc. vERY interesting. Go to www.retrieverspecialists.com and you can learn about them A compact and very safe low profile launcher.


Nice bit of shameless self-promotion there Robert!

Clark - any of the rubber tubing powered wingers will give you a quiet throw. I understand that Gunners Up make a harness which allows you to use your existing BumperBoy electronics with their winger which might save you some $ (http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=406489#406489). Good luck.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Before anyone else points it out, yes I know that it is ironic that in a post where I razzed Robert for shameless self promotion, I linked to another post where Gunners Up did exactly the same thing!

:roll:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Shameless Plug!*

Jason,

Thanks for the Shameless plug!  I would actually say that the link you referred to was more of a "Press Release" anouncing a new solution to an age old problem more than just a "Shameless Plug"!  

Splitting Hairs Regards!

Rich Davis
Gunners Up


----------

